# Spanner wrench



## Billh51 (Nov 29, 2017)

After seeing what Ulma Doctor did when he needed a spanner wrench, I decided to make one also, to use on my 5c collet blocks. I had a piece of 2-1/2" 4140 that I used for the main body and some 3/8" drill rod for a handle. The wrench has about a 1-5/8" Id and a 2-1/4"od with the handle about 4-1/2" long. The pin is a piece of 13/64" drill rod. The handle and pin are a press fit but I also welded them in for good measure. After a little filing and sanding, I blued and oiled the wrench. It works great, I don't know what the heck I was waiting for. I have enough material left over, I think I can get two more wrenches out of it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice work Bill!!!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 30, 2017)

Simple, functional and it looks great.


----------

